# hígado negro



## connie0701

Qué podría significar "hígado negro de la frontera"? En la cárcel así llaman a un tipo.


----------



## flljob

¿De dónde es la frase? En México ser alguien un hígado, o más frecentemente un higadito, quiere decir ser muy, pero muy antipático. Pero también hígado tiene que ver con la ira. 

Saludos


----------



## Idóneo

No encuentro ningún significado a la frase que presentas.

Sólo recuerdo un par de frases en que se nombre esa víscera, una de ellas cuando se dice en tono coloquial que alguien es un *"pies de  hígado"*, indicando que no pisa el mundo de un modo firme.
Entiendo lo que dice flljob sobre que alguien a quien se le llama *hígado* no queda muy favorecido con el comentario, pero por aquí no se oye ese modo; aunque sí que cuando alguien nos incomoda profundamente, decimos que esa persona nos *pone del hígado*.

Saludos.


----------



## Elxenc

¡Hola!

Otrora al hígado de le atribuía el ser el centro de los sentimientos (aún quedan restos de ese uso),y que luego pasó a ser el corazón. pegado al hígado está la vesícula biliar o  de la hiel que es amarga y de  sabor muy desagradable. Si esta vejiga se rompe cuando se está cuarteando un animal, el hígado hay que desecharlo pues se cubre de una viscosidad verde oscura - la hiel- (_*negro*_) que  echa a perder el hígado por amargo. De ahí, posiblemente si alguien no tiene buenas "entrañas", será de  los que tengan el "hígado negro", carente de buenos sentimientos. Ahora queda descifrar " de la frontera"..


----------



## Idóneo

Elxenc said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Otrora al hígado de le atribuía el ser el centro de los sentimientos (aún quedan restos de ese uso),y que luego pasó a ser el corazón. pegado al hígado está la vesícula biliar o  de la hiel que es amarga y de  sabor muy desagradable. Si esta vejiga se rompe cuando se está cuarteando un animal, el hígado hay que desecharlo pues se cubre de una viscosidad verde oscura - la hiel- (_*negro*_) que  echa a perder el hígado por amargo. De ahí, posiblemente si alguien no tiene buenas "entrañas", será de  los que tengan el "hígado negro", carente de buenos sentimientos. Ahora queda descifrar " de la frontera"..



Quien tiene el* hígado negro*, seguramente es un *amargado*.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

La verdad no creo que un delincuente sepa nada de la teoría de los humores ni de las hitoria de las ideas concernientes a la vida anímica, es más, no creo que hayan leído nunca a Panofsky y Saxl.
Sugiero que se nos dé más información.

Saludos


----------



## Darojas

Saludos.

Me gustó el comentario de Elxenc (#4).

Hace mucho tiempo le hacían propaganda a un medicamento hepático con la frase "No es el corazón el que regula el amor, es el hígado, tome (el nombre de algún caldo inmundo)".

Cuando alguien te cae realmente pesado te cae como ''una patada en el hígado'' y, además, ''no tiene hígados para...'' se refiere no recuerdo si a alguien muy osado o muy cobarde. Algún coterráneo podrá recordarlo.

Como dijo Elx, queda por aclarar lo de la frontera, aunque no hay que olvidar que en las cárceles el abundante tiempo ocioso se compensa con la creatividad a la hora de los apodos, entre otras creatividades.


----------



## oa2169

flljob said:


> La verdad no creo que un delincuente sepa nada de la teoría de los humores ni de las hitoria de las ideas concernientes a la vida anímica, es más, no creo que hayan leído nunca a Panofsky y Saxl.
> Sugiero que se nos dé más información.
> 
> Saludos




Aquí está un posible contexto. Bien abajo está la expresión en cuestión. (ayúdense con el buscador de palabras de sus navegadores)

No tengo tiempo para leerlo, pero de pronto ustedes sí.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Parece que lo apodaban el Hígado Negro porque de veras que era un tipo muy, pero muy feo, horrendo.


----------



## oa2169

No, flljob. Era un tipo muy pero muy malo.

El enlace de mi post #8 lo dice:

".....Pero lo más asombroso es cómo el escritor, tras haber hecho frente, con los ojos abiertos de par en par, a un horror que no admite adjetivaciones, internaliza el dolor que siente. *La conciencia del mal que es capaz de anidar en el ser humano cristaliza en una metáfora de una espontaneidad e intimidad escalofriantes*. No olvidemos que Bolaño, *aquejado de una afección hepática incurable, escribe a las puertas mismas de la muerte*. He aquí cómo se describe al perpetrador del mal: *«¿Quién es ese tipo», pregunta uno de los testigos presenciales. «Es Ayala», le responde otro, «el hígado negro de la frontera». *Es como si alguien le dictara lo que escribe, alguien que no es divino ni humano, una entidad vaporosa, el viento del desierto, los truenos de una tormenta, gritos soñados en la noche, la profunda soledad del ser....."


----------



## Vampiro

Concuerdo, lo relaciona con la maldad.
_


----------



## flljob

Vampiro said:


> Concuerdo, lo relaciona con la maldad.
> _



Pero esta es una interpretación del crítico, no de Bolaño.

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

flljob said:


> Pero esta es una interpretación del crítico, no de Bolaño.
> 
> Saludos



Tienes razón. Buscaré entonces el libro.


----------



## Csalrais

Que no sea por falta de análisis:

http://www.cyberhumanitatis.uchile.cl/index.php/RCL/rt/printerFriendly/1129/1183


> En la cárcel de Santa Teresa encontramos a Ayala o el  hígado negro de la frontera, cuyo apodo proviene de su 'peculiar' manera  de trabajar como 'coyote':
> 
> 
> 
> Entre las muchas muertes   que debía Ayala, estaban las de ocho  emigrantes a los que pasó a Arizona a   bordo de una Pick-up. Al cabo de  tres días de estar desaparecido Ayala volvió   a Santa Teresa, pero  [... ] de los emigrantes nada se supo hasta que los   gringos  encontraron [... ] el vehículo, con sangre por todos los sitios, como    si Ayala, antes de volver sobre sus pasos, se hubiera dedicado a trocear  los   cuerpos [... ] ¿Qué hizo Ayala con los cadáveres? Según el  Tequila, se los   comió, así era de grande su locura y su maldad (652).


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> Pero esta es una interpretación del crítico, no de Bolaño.
> 
> Saludos


Es verdad, pero me suena bastante razonable, aún cuando el crítico se mete sin permiso en la mente de Bolaño.
_


----------



## flljob

Pues confirmo mi última interpretación: tiene un aspecto horrendo y lleno de sangre, como el de los hígados.


----------



## oa2169

"Hígado negro" por la maldad del tipo (Ayala) en este caso y "de la frontera" por su trabajo de pasar inmigrantes a través de la frontera.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> Pues confirmo mi última interpretación: tiene un aspecto horrendo y lleno de sangre, como el de los hígados.


Pero el hígado no tiene un aspecto horrendo, al menos no más que cualquier órgano.
Y es el órgano más noble del cuerpo humano; trabaja sin descanso aún cuando sólo le quede en condiciones una mínima porción.
De ahí que suponerle un "higado negro" a alguien por su maldad, no es ni más ni menos descabellado que decirle "corazón negro" o cualquier otra cosa similar.
_


----------



## flljob

Si los narcos mexicanos supieran de la melancolía, de la bilis negra, de la flema, de las teorías de dónde tiene su asiento el alma, estaría de acuerdo contigo. Lo único que saben con respecto al hígado es que cuando algo te enoja, se te llena de piedritas, que cuando te dan un gancho al hígado, puedes desmayarte, y que alguien que es verdaderamente antipático es un higadito.
Los narcos son mucho más concretistas.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> Los narcos son mucho más concretistas.


Concretistas y lacanianos, más bien apegados a los dativos éticos.
Pero el que escribe es Bolaño, no un narco, y si murió de una enfermedad hepática es razonable pensar que tenía una cierta tendencia a relacionar el mal con el hígado.
_


----------



## flljob

Entendería que relacionara el hígado con la enfermedad, ¿pero con la maldad?
Imagínate un hígado sangriento, negro, que ha perdido su color vinoso del Ponto, ¿no es horroroso?


----------



## Vampiro

Si algo te está matando, no me parece descabellado pensar que es malo o que representa a la maldad, aunque no lo hagas de manera consciente.
En cuanto a lo otro, tema sensible para mi, estimado, prefiero no opinar.
_


----------



## Calambur

Vengo siguiendo este interesante hilo, así que si me permiten... me meto.
Lo primero que pensé fue que el hígado está relacionado con las pasiones, y que una pasión teñida de negro no indicaría nada bueno acerca del carácter de quien la padece. En síntesis, lo asocié con el mal.

Pero viendo que no se consigue acuerdo, miré el DUE y transcribo lo que dice:


> *hígado.
> 3 *(pl.) Se emplea como símbolo de *valor o falta de escrúpulo: ‘Hacen falta hígados para tirarse al ruedo [o para comerse esa bazofia]’.


----------



## oa2169

"Se acabó la diversión
llegó Calambur y mandó a parar"

Eso era lo que intentaba decir Darojas por allá en un post anterior: "hígado" relacionado con valor o falta de escrúpulos.


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> "Se acabó la diversión
> llegó Calambur y mandó a parar"
> 
> Eso era lo que intentaba decir Darojas por allá en un post anterior: "hígado" relacionado con valor o falta de escrúpulos.


A este paso el mentado Ayala va a pasar de ser un desalmado coyote, traficante y asesino de inmigrantes ilegales, a ser un valiente promotor de turismo aventura.
_


----------



## mirx

Se refiere obviamente a la maldad del tipo, lo que no termino de entender es qué tienen que ver los coyotes en esto. La mayoría son personas normales com la malicia que llevamos todos; así que decir que de esa profesión le venía el apodo, pues como que no. Tiene relación con lo sigue, las cosas ajenas a su ocupación que hizo cuando se las daba de ser coyote. Las matanzas y descuartizaciones.


----------



## jimmy2

"Higado negro"  ... 1º vez que escucho esto como frase 
saludos jimmy


----------



## flljob

Se trata, obviamente, de un novónimo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya es de época clásica que el _hígado_ designe las emociones y pasiones (algunas escuelas médicas antiguas ahí las radicaban) y _negro_ (en relación con la _negra -ἄτρα- bilis_) es el adjetivo que connota lo funesto, lo ominoso.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Ya es de época clásica que el _hígado_ designe las emociones y pasiones (algunas escuelas médicas antiguas ahí las radicaban) y _negro_ (en relación con la _negra -ἄτρα- bilis_) es el adjetivo que connota lo funesto, lo ominoso.


Supongo que un hígado cirrótico será el súmmum de lo funesto y ominoso.
_


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> Supongo que un hígado cirrótico será el súmmum de lo funesto y ominoso.
> _



De acuerdo. Yo también considero que una glándula hepática con cirrosis será el culmen de lo infausto y abominable.

Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Yo creo que, sea cual sea la asociación de ideas que cada cual haga, cuando se dice en una narrativa que alguien tiene un órgano vital negro, lo que intenta definirse es un estado emocional. Es como decir que alguien se pone verde de envidia.


----------



## flljob

El personaje no tenía el hígado negro, él era el hígado negro.


----------



## romarsan

Cierto. Y llamándole así describen su personalidad y la fama que se ha forjado. 
Y la de vueltas que le estamos dando.


----------



## Vampiro

Si tenía el hígado negro, lo más probable es que tuviera la piel amarilla.
El amarillo es un color que se asocia a la reacciones violentas de acuerdo a la teoría de los efectos psicológicos del color.
Ergo, el tipo era violento... y malo.
_


----------



## Max_logan

romarsan said:


> Yo creo que, sea cual sea la asociación de ideas que cada cual haga, cuando se dice en una narrativa que alguien tiene un órgano vital negro, lo que intenta definirse es un estado emocional. Es como decir que alguien se pone verde de envidia.



Concuerdo con romarsan, hígado negro se define como un estado emocional y no al estado de salud del órgano, pues en este caso, cuando cualquier patología lo afecta, como es el caso de la cirrosis, al contrario de tomar la coloración negra, este pierde su color tornándose amarillento o casi blanco por la pérdida de sus pigmentos y de la irrigación sanguínea. En pocas ocasiones es posible encontrar un aumento de la coloración hepática y si así fuese, la causa más probable sería un estasis sanguíneo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Estasis sanguínea_ es de género femenino.


----------



## Max_logan

Tienes razón, para la próxima seré un poco más cuidadoso al escribir.


----------

